# Hi!



## Garrek (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey I am 16 and have started a book, so I wanted some feedback on it.


----------



## A-L (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey! Welcome to the forum. Hope you post soon so that I can read it.:salut:


----------



## rumpole40k (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## kaseyisrad (Feb 27, 2008)

Hola Garrek!  
welcome.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi there, and welcome!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi there Garrek and welcome.


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
I hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## Aurasheild (Feb 28, 2008)

A short introduction, but all the same welcome, looking forward to reading an extract if you let us =D


----------



## Ty_lol (Feb 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

